# GPS Models you like/don't like



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

sounds like you will need a handheld unit with mapping features.
I use a wrist 301 foretrx for riding. It doesnt have mapping features that you can use while on the trail, but you can hit way points and it will navigate back to the way points either back tracking the trail or straight line back to a way point. You can program it ahead of time with way points. It also hooks to a computer and super imposes your route onto google maps.

There are basically only 3 wrist gps's suitable for riding. The Garmin foretrex 301, the newer 401 and the 310Xt. the rest are made for jogging and have very short battery life. The Foretrexes use AAA batteries that last about 20 hours. The 310 is rechargeable with 20 or so hours. I plan on upgrading my 301 soon to one of the others as the newer ones can run a heart rate monitor,


----------



## canterburyhorsetrailrider (Aug 7, 2012)

Garmin GPSmap 60CSx...

Perfect for trail riding, rugged, waterproof, reliable in mountain and cloud cover..

I have dropped this off the horse. its been left outside in the rain.. still perfect..


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I have 4 Garmins, two of them handheld units. I have the 60 Csx and the etrex legend Hcx.

The 60Csx is no longer in production but a very fine unit. However, I like the size of the legend Hcx better and it's still in production.

Either of these units accept maps.

Also, forget lat long and use UTM which is very similar to the grid the army uses to call in artillery strikes.


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

gunslinger said:


> I have 4 Garmins, two of them handheld units. I have the 60 Csx and the etrex legend Hcx.
> 
> The 60Csx is no longer in production but a very fine unit. However, I like the size of the legend Hcx better and it's still in production.
> 
> ...


Thank you!! I was looking at the eTrex 30 earlier. I really can't see much of a difference between the 30 and the legend except $50!!


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I'd say the Legend Hcx will probably be discontinued soon as it's been out for quite awhile now.

The 30 seems to be somewhat similar and would be a good choice in my opinion.

You can download mapsource and topo maps at http://www.gpsfiledepot.com/ 

No need to buy maps unless you just feel the need.


http://www.gpsfiledepot.com/


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I have the Garmin eTrex Venture HC. I love it!!! I track my miles, speed, max speed, average speed, time moving. It will show a map of the area, mark way points and I upload it all to EveryTrail so I can see all the data. 

It is reasonable in price and big enough to see the information! Garmin is very helpful in learning to use the unit too! We have used them to track to a specific point (we felt like Daniel Boone!) and have just had a blast with them.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

I got etex it works very well


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

loveduffy said:


> I got etex it works very well


Which model of eTrex?


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

gunslinger said:


> I'd say the Legend Hcx will probably be discontinued soon as it's been out for quite awhile now.
> 
> The 30 seems to be somewhat similar and would be a good choice in my opinion.
> 
> ...


Thank you for comparing them. I love technology but hate buying technology because I am always leary that I will quickly outgrow something. I think "oh I don't need those features" then spend the next 3 years having buyers remorse that I didn't just buy the next model up. :lol:

I found the eTrex 30 for $249 online through an Amazon retailer There are no stores that carry it in-house in our one Best Buy town. 

Now to deal with my 2nd paranoia. Buying online and getting swindled!


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

*Pulled the Plug -eTrex 30*

Okay, well I pulled the plug at 11:26 am this morning and ordered a Garmin eTrex 30 after reading several blog reviews and finding it on Amazon.com for $249.99 (opposed to $299.99 from Garmin!).

I even splurged and ordered 2 day delivery which was less than $11. The standard shipping rate was $5.98 for 3-5 days. 

Thank you again everyone for the input.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

AQHSam said:


> Sorry for bringing up an old topic, but I can't find the thread on GPS units, and the search won't search for just GPS.
> 
> I want to buy a GPS for trail riding. In doing a quick review of models on Best Buy, I have found that the price range between $100-$300 offers quite a variety of models, but each model swings with features and functionality.
> 
> ...


Are you working about a regular GPS? I had never heard of someone using a regular driving GPS for trail riding. Do you happen to have an iPhone? there are some great apps made for the phone that you could use.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

was just gonna post I have a cabelas flier int he male today had the etrex 30, on sale but looks like same price. I am thinking the etrex 20 for 170 would have been a good deal as well. Only difference I see in the description is the 30's ability to wireless transmit data to other units or a computer, I figure I could plug in a wire for 70 bucks.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Congratulations!!! I am sure you will enjoy it!!


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

Glad you finally found one you liked! I've used (for years and the battery lasts forever) the Garmin 301 with the heartrate monitor converted to fit my horse - doesn't give me maps, but you can set waypoints, download all of your heartrate, mileage, mph, etc to a data program that gives you rates, charts, everything you need to keep an eye on your progress. You can customize the screen on the wrist unit to show you whatever data you need to see at a glance and I use the virtual training partner as well - gives me something to work against while conditioning. 

Mine has distance alarms you can set so it will beep at you when you've hit a certain number of miles, AND it has heartrate alarms that will warn you if your heartrate is too high or too low (depending on what you set it at).

I looked at the ones with the maps, but this one ended up having all of the features I needed and the map was the only thing it didn't have - the pros outweighed the one con for me. It does leave a breadcrumb trail so you can backtrack if you need to. 

Let us know how you like it and how it works once you get out and use it some.


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> was just gonna post I have a cabelas flier int he male today had the etrex 30, on sale but looks like same price. I am thinking the etrex 20 for 170 would have been a good deal as well. Only difference I see in the description is the 30's ability to wireless transmit data to other units or a computer, I figure I could plug in a wire for 70 bucks.


The 30 has a compass which for me is a valuable thing!


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Even though the technology is refreshed every few years, the basic functionality remains the same.

That said, better, faster processors and more memory are always good.

I have the entire SE united states 1:24,000 topo maps series along with the base map loaded on both hand helds and still have half a gig left.

I don't need another device with a camera etc......


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I looked at the Garmins and OMG I want the one with a camera in it!!! LOL I love techie stuff!


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I guess that's why they put a camera on it? :lol:

Different strokes for different folks!

Sam, my advice would be to load the topo maps for your area, then also buy the paper 7.5 topo maps and a good compass.

Grid your maps for UTM and learn how to place yourself on the paper map.

The first question that I usually want the answer to is where am I?

The second is am I where I think I am?

Good choice of equipment IMO.


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

*Omg yessssss*

My GPS arrived a DAY EARLY!! It is very coooooool!!!

The instructions it came with are only 10 pages! I can't wait to play with this later today.


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

gunslinger said:


> I'd say the Legend Hcx will probably be discontinued soon as it's been out for quite awhile now.
> 
> The 30 seems to be somewhat similar and would be a good choice in my opinion.
> 
> ...


Gunslinger, could you give me an overview in maps? If I am focusing on private trails within wilderness terrain, what style map is best?

What are the benefits of a topo map?


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Subbing.......


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Topo maps show terrain detail. Rise and fall in elevation by the use of contour lines, creeks, swamps, and other features.

A road map doesn't show you the hill is tall, that the elevation changes 1000 feet in 500 feet of travel etc.

How to Read Topo Maps

http://www.maps-gps-info.com/topo-maps.html

Topo maps are what you want in a wilderness area. 

You need to set the device to use the correct datum (a mathmatical formula that is used to determine the center of the earth and the projection of points on to a sphere to greatly over simply the term) (usually nad27, but each topo map references what datum was used to create the map).

Lat and Long have long been used but is very difficult to use in conjunction with a paper map. UTM or Universal Tranverse Mercator is a metric grid, very easy to use, and is accurate to within a few meters which is why a modified UTM system is used by the military and especially in artillery.

Universal Transverse Mercator coordinate system - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I have the entire SE, USGS, 1:24,000 quadangle topo maps installed on my gps but I still take a paper map which gives a better perspective as it's much larger than the small display on a gps. Also, if the batteries die, or the gps quits working I still have a map but have to rely on feature identification and cross referencing to determine my position using the map and compass.

Like anything else, the more you put into learning how to use it, the more you get out of it when you really, really, need it.

We ride a fair amount in the mountians of East Tennessee/N. Georgia which contains the Big Frog and Cohutta Wilderness areas. Combined these wilderness areas make it the largest wilderness area east of the Mississippi. Needless to say, it's very remote. Getting lost and not being aware of ones position can have unpleasant consequences. 

Most days we ride we never meet another person and even on the more popular trails it's usually several hours between sighting other riders.

We love it because of that, but should something happen help isn't close by.


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

Wow. Thank you. That helped a great deal.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

I got the basic modal


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Looking forward to hearing what you think of your new toy as you become familiar with it. I currently ride with a Garmin Forerunner 205 which works fine for what I need, but always interested in a newer, shinier toy.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

We're headed to the Great Smokey Mountains next week to do some riding out of the Cataloochee horse camp.

I've been reviewing the topo's for the last couple of hours, highlighting the trails in red. This is a trip where gps, maps and compass will really come in handy.

I'll carry one, my wife the other.


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

phantomhorse13 said:


> Looking forward to hearing what you think of your new toy as you become familiar with it. I currently ride with a Garmin Forerunner 205 which works fine for what I need, but always interested in a newer, shinier toy.


So far I am liking it. But I am having a really hard time understanding how to add maps and use the desktop map software. I also read where Google World can be incorporated. 

I need to get a good track to upload to my computer.


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

gunslinger said:


> We're headed to the Great Smokey Mountains next week to do some riding out of the Cataloochee horse camp.
> 
> I've been reviewing the topo's for the last couple of hours, highlighting the trails in red. This is a trip where gps, maps and compass will really come in handy.
> 
> I'll carry one, my wife the other.


I really enjoyed visiting the GSM years ago. I would love to trail ride there.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

AQHSam said:


> So far I am liking it. But I am having a really hard time understanding how to add maps and use the desktop map software. I also read where Google World can be incorporated.
> 
> I need to get a good track to upload to my computer.


Actually, part of the problem is there is only a 10 page instruction manual. (when there is so much more not explained).

If you add a 2gb microsd card you should be able to load a pretty hefty amount of maps, and I suggest if you haven't already done it then do this first.

Then:

Download and install mapsource on your computer from How To Install MapSource If It Didn't Come With Your GPS - GPSFileDepot if it didn't come with your unit.

Then look here: How To Load Maps On My Garmin GPS Unit - GPSFileDepot

The root is: Tutorials & Articles - GPSFileDepot
Lots of good stuff here.

Also, there's some pretty good information at the forum here: Groundspeak Forums


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

Gunslinger, you are a gentleman and a scholar! Thank you very much for taking the time to provide me with these starting points. I'll pick up a 2gb MicroSD card at lunch today and review the links.

The campsite we frequent the most has a hand-drawn paper map with their trails identified. (It is hand drawn, picture something my Mom would have drawn when I was 18 to me to send me for the first time to the market on my own.) 

lol

I was hoping to upload that hand drawn map onto the Garmin and then name the trailheads and drop waypoints onto the map. 

Am I hoping for too much out of the technology?


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

There are utilities that let you do that but I've never used them.

I think I'd just add waypoints for the trail heads, then ride the trails and save the tracks.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

You can drop in waypoints for places that are landmarks. I have done that with my Garmin. Make sure to actually stop and NAME the waypoint. LOL I made some waypoints and then couldn't remember what they were so name them like "Waterfall" or "windchimes" or whatever landmark there is - boulder rock, etc. That way when you are looking at it on the map it will make more sense to you.


----------



## newbierider (Mar 15, 2010)

another Garmin eTrex Venture HC lover here. I am technologically challenged and can manage it. I also started using it taking the kids out Geocaching. Its also reasonably priced.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Dang it! Heavy rain expected Monday and Tuesday....1 to 2 inches overnight Monday night.

I think I'll pull out and head to Cataloochee Tuesday morning rather than Monday morning....


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

We had the rain Thursday Friday and expect more today and maybe tomorrow. After the drought in Missouri, I can't complain about the rain. Especially now that I am a horse owner. My barn owner needs it badly. He is hoping to not round bale the pasture pets (my orse, his horse, and his associate's horse) until November and wants a good cutting of his hay field on oct 1. 

Safe journey to you!!


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

Went trail riding and used my new eTrex 30 today!! We did two short rides. All I can say is I have completely underestimated my distance. We did a flat trail in the valley and it mapped out to 3.5 miles. Both riding partners were shocked at the distance. They thought it was much less. I'm excited to load my tracks to the computer and see how they turn out.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Woo hoo!!!! You can also upload your trail to EveryTrail.com I love EveryTrail!


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

QOS said:


> Woo hoo!!!! You can also upload your trail to EveryTrail.com I love EveryTrail!


Thank you for the info!! I'll check it out.


----------



## Thunder1 (Sep 24, 2012)

I've been using the Garmin eTrex. Very nice unit!


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

newbierider said:


> another Garmin eTrex Venture HC lover here. I am technologically challenged and can manage it. I also started using it taking the kids out Geocaching. Its also reasonably priced.


Hello fellow geocacher! 

We've pretty much found every geocache in our entire area here, and my hubby goes crazy because everytime we go camping with the horses, I'm always loading up waypoints into my Garmin so that I can go find them on horseback in the state parks and such.

Love it! AQHsam, you should try a little geocaching in your area and see if anything is hidden on the trails you ride on! Or at the very least, in your neighborhood - it would be great practice with your GPS and fun, too! Here's the link since I made such a big deal out of it...LOL!
Geocaching > Hide and Seek a Geocache


----------

